# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Ernährung

## Smoke27

Hallo wie ernähre ich mich am besten und Training was ist wichtig ich Trainire zuzeit mit meinem vater der hat Spining Räder im Keller ist das gut oder was müsste ich noch tun um meine audauer zuTraining ps danke schon mal im vorausmfg

----------


## Mr. User

willst du nur ausdauer machen oder evtl auch etwas krafttraining?

würde evtl nen ganzkörpertrainingsplan machen, um die muskulatur generell zu stärken! hilft auch beim pedalieren  :Wink: 


zur ernährung:

1-1,5g eiweiß/kg-körpergewicht
1g fett/kg-körpergewicht
3-4g kohlenhydrate/kg-körpergewicht

dabei hilfreiche lebensmittel:

topfen, vollkornprodukte allg., fisch (thunfisch, lachs etc...), fleisch (eher schinken u.Ä.), obst, gemüse usw.
fertiggerichte weglassen, nicht zuviel süßigkeiten, selber kochen (frische zutaten wenn möglich)

dann sollte dass hinhauen  :Smile:

----------

